# Suiça experimenta radar meteorológico inovador



## Gerofil (30 Out 2009 às 12:45)

*La Suisse expérimente un radar météorologique novateur*







*Texto original em Francês*

Des chercheurs de l’Ecole Polytechnique Federale de Lausanne (EPFL) test actuellement un radar permettant de qualifier et de quantifier très précisément les précipitations, utile pour la prévision des avalanches comme pour la prévision des épisodes pluvieux intenses. 
Professeur assistant à l’EPFL, Alexis Berne et son équipe du Laboratoire de télédétection *environnementale ont en effet installé à la mi-septembre, dans les montagnes surplombant Davos, un instrument très sophistiqué et rare, dont l’objectif est simple et complexe à la fois: quantifier et qualifier, dans leurs moindres détails, les précipitations qui arrosent cette vallée des Grisons. 
Les montagnes sont le château d’eau de la Suisse et de l’Europe, explique le chercheur. De plus, les précipitations, neigeuses ou liquides, jouent un rôle crucial dans les événements naturels que sont les avalanches ou les glissements de terrain. Or, au-delà de la mesure ponctuelle, au moyen de pluviomètres, de la quantité d’eau qui a atteint le sol, il reste difficile de décrire – qui plus est de modéliser – ces précipitations, car leur variabilité spatiale et temporelle est grande. Et cela sur plusieurs échelles: au niveau de ce qui tombe d’abord (taille, forme des gouttes ou flocons), au niveau local ensuite (cellules orageuses par exemple), et enfin dans le cadre des modèles climatiques. Et pour ne rien arranger, le relief montagneux n’est pas sans influence sur ces mécanismes atmosphériques.
D’où l’idée de recourir à un outil capable d’embrasser du regard toute la région à surveiller depuis son perchoir situé à 2150 m d’altitude, au pied du Jakobshorn: un radar. Il s’agit d’un radar Doppler à double polarisation à haute résolution, dont moins de dix exemplaires sont utilisés en Europe dans un but de recherche, et qui coûte environ un demi-million de francs. L’engin balaie le ciel en envoyant des pulsations de micro-ondes qui sont en partie réfléchies vers le radar par les hydrométéores [gouttes, flocons, ndlr ], et leurs caractéristiques mesurées avec une très haute résolution spatiale. Les données acquises – l’équivalent de 40 gigaoctets par jour – sont transmises par connexion sans fil (WiFi) dans la vallée vers le Centre de recherches sur la neige et les avalanches (SLF), puis acheminées jusqu’à l’EPFL en temps quasi réel.
La difficulté consiste ensuite à interpréter les signaux reçus, à décrypter les informations qu’ils contiennent au sujet des hydrométéores. Une tâche ardue, qui nécessite le développement d’algorithmes très complexes. Les scientifiques n’avancent toutefois pas à l’aveugle, puisqu’ils peuvent valider leurs analyses grâce à un autre appareil: le vidéo-disdromètre. Deux caméras extrarapides observent de manière croisée les gouttes et flocons qui tombent, leurs images permettant de caractériser la forme, la vitesse, l’abondance et la distribution de ces hydrométéores. Cet instrument est installé de l’autre côté de la vallée. Il observe les précipitations sur une petite surface, 10 cm sur 10 et permet de comparer ce qu’il a vu aux informations que  déduites des signaux captés par le radar, et peaufiner les algorithmes d’interprétation.
Pour détailler les différents types de flocons ou de gouttes d’eau, les chercheurs bénéficieront d’ailleurs d’une autre capacité propre à leur radar: la polarimétrie. L’instrument envoie des ondes simultanément dans deux plans perpendiculaires. Cela permet de mesurer dans deux dimensions l’objet observé. Et donc, si tout va bien, de décrire quels sont les hydrométéores qui traversent en moyenne le champ observé par le radar. Des données qui pourraient servir à améliorer la prochaine génération d’instruments utilisés par MétéoSuisse pour ses bulletins météo.
Ces recherches intéressent de près les nivologues du SLF, qui participent au projet. Actuellement, les scientifiques étudient le manteau neigeux en deux dimensions, soit sur la surface de la terre, alors que la neige est tombée, et qu’elle y est soufflée par le vent. Or, si l’on peut mieux déterminer quel type et quelle quantité de flocons tombent, et où, ceci aussi en fonction des vents d’altitude, bref si l’on peut prendre en compte des données liées à la troisième dimension de l’espace, et pas uniquement aux mesures effectuées par les stations de surface, il sera possible de mieux caractériser la répartition et l’hétérogénéité de ce manteau neigeux. Des indications qui, corrélées à d’autres, seraient très précieuses notamment dans le domaine de la prévision des avalanches, et de la prévention contre leurs conséquences.
Toute la région de Davos est en effet, depuis quelques mois, au cœur de Swiss Experiment, un vaste projet de recherches interdisciplinaires, lancé sous l’égide du Centre de compétence «Environnement et durabilité» (CCES), et auquel participent plusieurs acteurs académiques (dont les deux EPF) ou industriel (Microsoft). Les flancs des montagnes avoisinantes servent de laboratoire grandeur nature pour l’étude des changements climatiques, atmosphériques et socio-économiques, plus marqués qu’en plaine. Différents types de capteurs et senseurs, dont certains sont reliés entre eux par WiFi pour couvrir la surface d'investigation comme une toile d’araignée, ont pour but de réunir un maximum de données sur moult paramètres (pluie, neige, vent, ensoleillement, etc.). 
Vu la complexité des mesures et de leur analyse, Alexis Berne admet que son projet se veut très ambitieux. «Mais avec la conjonction unique d’instruments dont nous disposons dans cette région de Davos, il y a un grand potentiel pour faire avancer ce type de recherches. Avec notre radar, nous espérons bien apporter notre pierre à cet important édifice.»

CATastroffes NATurelles


----------

